# Preacher Curl Angle



## just_lift (May 26, 2003)

What is the best angle a preacher curl should be at toget the maximum results and to work the bi's the best?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Personally I like 90 degrees...to do this I use the other side of the preacher bench...you can't lift as much but I find it works better and puts less stress on the joint.


----------



## just_lift (May 27, 2003)

So you set your preacher like this / and you face like this ----> /. If you can understand that. Do you set your elbows on top or hang them down.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Hang then down so that my upper arm is perpendicular to the floor.


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2003)

or just do barbell curls and forget preachers!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

AGREED.....good point!


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2003)

I too agree. Preacher Curls, while I'm sure beneficial for some, have only left me with injuries.....like the one you described earlier in another discussion, FF.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

My suggestion would be to keep it simple esp if you're a beginner....try Standing Barbell Curls and Seated Alternating Curls...just those two exercises will get your arms growing full speed ahead!


----------

